# Floor Mirrors



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

My sister wanted a couple of floor mirrors, so here's what I built so far, I just ordered the mirrors so I'll post the final pic's when I get them installed.
This is my first project. Let me know what you think, give me some feedback pos and/or neg.
She wanted them stained black, I think it takes away form the beauty of the wood.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks good! I kinda like the wood grain better.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like she just wanted it to match the other stuff in the room.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks absolutely fantastic. Great job. Looking forward to seeing what they look like finished.
Ken


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

They look great, but I have an off topic question...what is the car over in the corner?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good. I like the black look too.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I love them, They look fantastic! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

UKfan said:


> what is the car over in the corner?



Looks a lot like a mini


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

UKfan said:


> They look great, but I have an off topic question...what is the car over in the corner?


they are both Mini's. The white one is a 1968, it's been one of my projects for the last couple of years. The red one is a 1980, she's a daily driver, when it's nice out :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

They look good in black. I'm not a fan of pocket screws.













 







.


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> They look good in black. I'm not a fan of pocket screws.
> 
> 
> .


What's wrong with pocket screws? Would you have used a biscuit? Is a biscuit stronger?
I'm going to have to build another one, my wife want's one now.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

allred27 said:


> What's wrong with pocket screws? Would you have used a biscuit? Is a biscuit stronger?
> I'm going to have to build another one, my wife want's one now.



Biscuits are better on dinner plates. I would use a splined miter, or a half lap miter.












 







.


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Biscuits are better on dinner plates. I would use a splined miter, or a half lap miter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...thanks for the info, I'll try 1 of those next time.


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

I finished up the mirrors over the weekend, here's the final results


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Well done. They look great!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

NIce work.


----------



## civic2n2000 (Jan 19, 2011)

they look great


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

The mirrors look great.

I have to admit that I was not sure what a floor mirror was, I pictured a mirror in the floor.

Cabinetman, I love your sense of humor. I also appreciate the education on jointery. I am also learning.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Those look very nice. A floor mirror is on the Honey-Do list.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Joinery*

Hey those look great.
I would like the woodgrain myself but that's MHO.

In regards to the joinery, I agree with cabinetman. Although I would consider the consumers wishes in anycase. If the consumer is looking for a higher end type of product the go with the joinery cabineman suggested. Those types of joints should get a higher return on selling price than a pocket screw joint. Especially when the lap style joints are hand cut.

I like pocket screws for some things and hand cut joints for others.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Allred, I was wondering if you could tell me where you bought the actual mirrors from? I'm planning on making one soon and am not sure where to find one that isn't framed.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

no1hustler said:


> Allred, I was wondering if you could tell me where you bought the actual mirrors from? I'm planning on making one soon and am not sure where to find one that isn't framed.


Plate glass shops usually deal in mirrors. Up to 1/4" is fairly easy to cut yourself.












 







.


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

no1hustler said:


> Allred, I was wondering if you could tell me where you bought the actual mirrors from? I'm planning on making one soon and am not sure where to find one that isn't framed.


I just did a quick search on DexKnows.com for Mirrors. Many glass stores came up. Just call around for the best prices, I got these 2 mirrors for $125, some places wanted upto $190. They can cut any size you need


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

allred27 said:


> I just did a quick search on DexKnows.com for Mirrors. Many glass stores came up. Just call around for the best prices, I got these 2 mirrors for $125, some places wanted upto $190. They can cut any size you need


Thanks, what size are yours? Thickness? I found a place local that will do 1/4" at $4.99 sq/ft. 1/8" is $4.09.


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

no1hustler said:


> Thanks, what size are yours? Thickness? I found a place local that will do 1/4" at $4.99 sq/ft. 1/8" is $4.09.


they are 26" x 62" x 1/8". The place recommended using 1/8" it's lighter and cheaper


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Allred27 - Those mirrors look great.

I'm going to be building a wall mirror, 24x84 (yeah, very wide, short) and was planning on a 1/4" mirror. A wall mirror is going to encounter much less stress than a floor mirror. Did you have any problems with the mirrors bending? What thickness material did you use behind the mirror? Is that just 1/4" ply? 

I'm thinking I could get away with 1/8". It's only $14 cheaper, though, so it may not be worth it. Thanks!


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I just finished mine last night. I'll try and get a pick of it this weekend. The actual mirror in mine is 16x60 or something close to that. It is also 1/8" thick. I have it simply attached using window glazing points.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Crappy photo but here is the one I made.


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good, no1Hustler. That's about what I have in mind, but it will hang horizontally on the wall. What kind of backing did you use on the mirror? 1/4" plywood?


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Porphyre said:


> Looks pretty good, no1Hustler. That's about what I have in mind, but it will hang horizontally on the wall. What kind of backing did you use on the mirror? 1/4" plywood?


Nah, I didn't use anything. In hindsight, I probably should have. We will see how well this holds up. The frame is plenty strong currently. The mirror has some flex to it if you push on it though.


----------

